# Found a nice chunk of wood



## barry richardson (Jan 29, 2017)

Some type of eucalyptus burl, hard to identify with no leaves attached. It was part live wood and part old burl, finished with antique oil, about 11" diameter.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 18 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 29, 2017)

Nicely done Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 29, 2017)

That's a beauty! I love that 'bag of sand' form, and that's a sexy piece of wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 29, 2017)

Barry, your FOG (found on ground) wood is just so superior to stuff around here. And what you do with it is always stunning.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 29, 2017)

Bag o sand....I like that term.

Barry, as usual, you never dissapoint. Nicely done sir....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 29, 2017)

That's gorgeous Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 29, 2017)

As usual, you knocked it out of the park Barry! I really like that shape. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 29, 2017)

Very nicely turned!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2017)

Amazing!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 29, 2017)

DKMD said:


> That's a beauty! I love that 'bag of sand' form, and that's a sexy piece of wood!


I really like this from too, been doing this style a lot lately, easier to hollow too...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 29, 2017)

What a beauty!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 29, 2017)

Beautiful work Mr. Barrysan

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 29, 2017)

That's awesome Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## birddog (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice chunk of wood and outstanding craftsmanship Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Salt4wa (Jan 30, 2017)

Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 2, 2017)

Gawjus!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 2, 2017)

Damn Barry - thats a damned nice turn on a damned nice piece of wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 3, 2017)

Another fanatically cool piece by the master! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

